# What type of crypt is this?



## mattmathis (Dec 13, 2008)

I found this at my lfs today. It IS a crypt right? Thanks!


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Apparently yes, it seems to be a crypt. 
Maybe some of the crispatula group, or could be a little aponogetifolia?
Regards


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Balansae.


----------

